

Harlem Shake Your Websites  - ohadfrankfurt
http://hsmaker.com/

======
lgcooper
This website has been reported as unsafe by Microsoft SmartScreen

This website has been reported to contain the following threats: •Phishing
threat: This is a phishing website that impersonates a trusted website to
trick you into revealing personal or financial information.

------
JBoggs2000
From someone using OpenDNS, I copy-paste:

Phishing Site Blocked Phishing is a fraudulent attempt to get you to provide
personal information under false pretenses.

------
icoder
At first glance, it seems a single js file and an ogg file (for music) are
added to the pag. The JS will work on the DOM from the sidelines
(<http://hsmaker.com/harlem-shake-script.js>)

------
johnmurch
Code Meme - Awesome!

